# A video of my Red hen



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Here is a video taken on March 03, 2005 of my young red hen while she eagerly engaged the camera  Please be aware that this file is large and will take some time for dial up users to download. High speed users, not that long.

This is courtesy of Terry Whatley and her site....Thanks Terry!!!

http://www.rims.net/100_1365.MOV


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I love how she gets right up to the camera! Great video, Brad!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She's lovely, Brad. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Brad,
I waited 2 hours and it didn't come up. Hmm. I wonder what is wrong. From what everyone is saying you hen must be beautiful.
Taylor


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Brad, 
She's a beauty! I just love her colors, she looks like a feral I have in my flock that I've secretly wanted to catch as a friend for Dudley. Who's the other fell wandering around in the background?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad,

She's a natural born performer! Great video of her acting so fiesty.

Linda


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Brad,
That video is so cute...she is such a beautiful color...and such a ham  !!! 

Thank you so much for sharing,
Dawn


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Brad, 
What a strikingly handsome bird you have. Seems like he lost interest in the 
lense when he found out it wasn't edible, lol. Great video and thanks for sharing. Oh ya, btw, it was almost like the falling poo put the period on "the
end" . Excellent directing!  
fp


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

doesnt work 

elvis


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Elvis,

Try opening link and just leaving window in the foreground and walking away 
for a while.....like at least an hour. Leave internet link in tact. Should load for
you. Do you have quick time?

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Everyone!

Glad you all enjoyed the video of my girl. I have many, MANY more! LOL I just thought that particular one was very cute. 

Sorry Elvis and Taylor that you couldn't view it, it is a very large file and will take some time to download with dial up or slower connections so patience is required here.

Pete, that is Eggbert in the background you saw on HIS side of the room. Unfortunately the two pairs have to be separated because Eggbert is just too aggressive and territorial.

FP, LOL!!! cute commentary, leave it to your eagle eyes to spot that poop falling on the ledge....Trust me, it wasn't a planned thing to end the video on that note but that is extremely observant of you


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Brad,

It was actually quite comical 'cause I was listening to the music in the background and couldn't figure out who or what it was when all of a sudden
I heard that familiar "splat" sound of the poo hitting the floor, thought I'd seen
something, and re-ran it. There it was together, sound+visual. Perfect ending!

fp


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I did download it in seconds.

i have no quickertime 

Elvis


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

elvis_911 said:


> I did download it in seconds.
> 
> i have no quickertime
> 
> Elvis


Hi Elvis,

If you have downloaded file successfully, then you can look in your software
to see if you have a program that handles movies. If not, you can usually download a free version from the software developers website. QuickTime is 
a very good program to view these files in. Google it and then download the 
free version. Then open it w/your new software. Good luck.

fp


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous pigeon, and looks to be VERY spoilt aswell 
Definately worth the download wait


----------

